# Should I remove the divider?



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm picking up my clydesdale in a little over 2 months. I have a tall, 2-horse, straight-shoot trailer. We are driving her from Missouri to California. I'm not familiar with how well she does in a trailer. That being said, would you suggest that I keep the divider IN, or remove it for the trip?


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I should add, too, that the divider is raised about 2 feet from the floor.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

The way I used to handle horses in my old 2 horse straight load was to either remove the center divider or to angle it to the right and attach it to the side wall. That gave my horse room to move a little. I've noticed that my horses would always ride on an angle given the opportunity.


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

i'd remove it just MAKE SURE YOU TIE HIM IN!! mine was just standing in the trailer, untied,turned around, got stuck sideways flipped out fell down, scrambled back up and tried to jump out the back of my trailer, it was not good. just be careful


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

i agree with amandaandeggo. I've had that happen with my mare before and it was NOT pretty. It happened about three weeks ago and she's still trying to get her confidence up to go back in the trailer even without the divider. She put all four feet in today and ate in there, but she was still nervous


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Personally, I wouldn't take it out. All my horse who we float in a two horse straight load, USE the divider a lot! We have a camera in our float and a hobby of ours is to evaluate how they float and what makes good floaters/bad floaters. We have found that the good floaters (most of ours) lean a certain way on the corner, and those probne to scrambling lean the other.

But a common factor we find, is that they lean on the divider/wall (depending on the corner) to compensate for the pull of the corner. Without the divider, they ahve to compensate for it themselves. 

Because the divider doesn't go to the floor, they can still spread their legs to maintain balance as well :]


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh, WOW. That's scary, but I know to be very careful. We don't want an accident =( Using iridehorses' advice, we installed something yesterday so we can angle the divider... the end is now attached to the right wall. I feel pretty comfy about it... it gives her a little extra room side-to side and front to back, but she won't be able to turn around. Thanks, everyone!


----------

